# Surprise, surprise



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

If they didn't discourage tips, I'd make more of an effort:


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have the same delivery feedback - "Asked Curbside". What does that even mean? Did someone complained that I brought them their food to their door instead of sitting in the car waiting on them to come outside ? 

A couple of times I sit in the car waiting because it says "wait in car", and the person never comes out. I take to the door after a few minutes and tell them I waited in the car because that is what it said to do. They usually have this dumbfounded look when I tell them they requested for me to sit in the car.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jbstevens88 said:


> I have the same delivery feedback - "Asked Curbside". What does that even mean? Did someone complained that I brought them their food to their door instead of sitting in the car waiting on them to come outside ?
> 
> A couple of times I sit in the car waiting because it says "wait in car", and the person never comes out. I take to the door after a few minutes and tell them I waited in the car because that is what it said to do. They usually have this dumbfounded look when I tell them they requested for me to sit in the car.


Where does it say to wait in the car? I never saw that message.
"Asked curbside" means you told the customer to come to you when they expect you to deliver to their door even though they expect you not to expect a tip.
I never deliver into apartments, so I call and tell them to come to me instead.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I get the wait in car message too and usually they meet you outside


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

At Hotels they are supposed to meet you outside and because most Uber Eats Customers are low ballers just like the passengers they expect red carpet deliver but will not tip. Don't stress it as long as your rating stays up.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

vegasheat said:


> At Hotels they are supposed to meet you outside and because most Uber Eats Customers are low ballers just like the passengers they expect red carpet deliver but will not tip. Don't stress it as long as your rating stays up.


Some UberEats customers do tip, so it's a nice surprise.


----------



## Marcello philly (Feb 23, 2017)

If u get a ticket while going upstairs to deliver or get ur car towed whose willing to pay ???
We not getting tipped after all . 
The customer solo responsible for food pick up , he have the map nd knew exactly where u at .


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank yoouu!! I've been wanting to know the answer. Same feedback is on my ratings page. My only conclusion, like you, was 'is someone complaining because I came to the door instead of staying in the car.'

I have a sneaking suspicion who may have left that on my profile.



Jbstevens88 said:


> I have the same delivery feedback - "Asked Curbside". What does that even mean? Did someone complained that I brought them their food to their door instead of sitting in the car waiting on them to come outside?


I think a driver got a ticket in front of a restaurant I went to last week. The 4/5 delivery spaces were full so she parked in the middle of the road of the shopping center. Officer came inside while we waited for food. She never came back. I don't know what their conversation was like but I assume she got a ticket.



Marcello philly said:


> If u get a ticket while going upstairs to deliver or get ur car towed whose willing to pay ???
> We not getting tipped after all .
> The customer solo responsible for food pick up , he have the map nd knew exactly where u at .


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I just got a Ubereats complaint yesterday, it was one of two customers that I can remember. When I delivered the food the customer asked about uber tipping policy I said uber don't promote tipping but I accept tips so he gives me a dollar, after I checked my account I got a complaint for professionalism, If the conversation comes to tipping I always say I accept tips...Screw Ubereats...lol.



galileo5 said:


> Some UberEats customers do tip, so it's a nice surprise.


 The ones that tip are not hypnotized by uber b.s. no tipping policy.



uberboy1212 said:


> I get the wait in car message too and usually they meet you outside


 I had a customer said to come to the 18 floor, I lied and said the guards said I need a special pass..lol, She came down and got her order, I'm not going to the 18th floor without a tip, Damn that.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

How is that lack of professionalism? *eye roll* How does an honest answer affect him? You're hilarious (re: the 18th floor).

Reminds me of yesterday. Arrived at a complex. Texted ahead of time for the code. She said the gate was open. Soon as I arrive, I see it's closed. Cars quickly form behind me. I pull out of the way. I text her. She says, "oh, it's been open since 4."

She asks if there are any other cars around. I say no. Guess she thought I'd pull a Houdini and fly in behind someone. Nope! I ask for a code. She gives me one that doesn't work. She replies, "I've been having issues with my code for some time."

She ends up meeting me at the leasing office. If you knew your code didn't work, why give it? With all those issues, why not just meet me at the office in the first place?



charmer37 said:


> I just got a Ubereats complaint yesterday, it was one of two customers that I can remember. When I delivered the food the customer asked about uber tipping policy I said uber don't promote tipping but I accept tips so he gives me a dollar, after I checked my account I got a complaint for professionalism, If the conversation comes to tipping I always say I accept tips...Screw Ubereats...lol.
> 
> The ones that tip are not hypnotized by uber b.s. no tipping policy.
> 
> I had a customer said to come to the 18 floor, I lied and said the guards said I need a special pass..lol, She came down and got her order, I'm not going to the 18th floor without a tip, Damn that.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

what's the difference between UberEATS and Uber Delivery? i'm just wondering since they seem to be used interchangeably here, but they must be different somehow.


----------

